
Upgrading Ubuntu 16.04 LTS to Ubuntu 18.04 LTS - chiragnpatel
https://www.programmingschool.io/upgrading-ubuntu-16-04-to-ubuntu-18-04/
======
yashthakur
Can you provide steps to upgrade it via terminal as well as to fresh install
the LTS 18.04 version of Ubuntu?

~~~
mtmail
I used [https://websiteforstudents.com/upgrade-ubuntu-16-04-lts-
to-u...](https://websiteforstudents.com/upgrade-ubuntu-16-04-lts-to-
ubuntu-18-04-lts-beta-server/) for several servers. Took just 30min minutes.

